# Yana 1 yr - what do you think?



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi, I'm just curious to hear your opinion about Yana's appearance. She's pretty skinny (65 lb) and still very much a pup. 

Thank you so much for your time!

My attempts to stack her. I think the first one is the best. The second one she moved at the last moment .
































Head shot:








my best movement pictures:


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Not an expert in conformation but she sure is a good looking girl. love the snow shots. She has a sweet expression too. Pretty girl.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

Very nice looking girl... I would def. not say she is skinny. She looks very fit and trim they way GSD's are supposed to look like. She almost looks like my girl Electra that is 9 months minus Electra has more tan/sable on the front chest.

Very nice pigment and ear set, nicely looking feminine face. The movement does no justice with the terrain shes on, but overall very nice looking girl you have.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you for your responses! She's the prettiest dog for me







but it's nice to hear that other GSD owners also think she's good looking









I started wondering if she's being too thin just because almost everybody who we meet comments on how skinny she is. She does burn lots of energy every day (she's my energizer bunny







) but I make sure she receives enough food.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07Thank you for your responses! She's the prettiest dog for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well most people only see overweight dogs, and that is what they are accustomed too...it's just like us humans there are more obese people on the rise then normal weight ones.

To comments like that I just remind the people that this is what they are supposed to look like and what they are seeing are the overweight dogs


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I see a very nice American Showline girl!!! She is very nice looking Oxsana. Looks a lot like my Kayos. No she is not too thin, she is perfect. Lean is better.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you, Kathy! I'm used to big boned dogs myself so Yana looks like a delicate flower to me







I will try to make sure she will never get fat


----------

